# Next car...Audi TT



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Right....I think I have decided on my next car

An Audi TT S-Line

Looking at a 2010-2011 facelift model, spending about £20k, something like this:

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...---tt-2-0-tdi-quattro-s-line-2dr-2011/1011049

Im swaying towards a white one (despite being a bloke :car: ) but am rather oblivious to other cars of a similar class, price, style, etc

I love the look of the Audi TT but also need something that will be comfortable and well built as I do 18k miles per year commuting to and from work.

Criteria needs to be relatively economical yet fun to drive, also needs to be aesthetically pleasing :driver:

Any recommendations would be grealty received :thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

electric_cooper said:


> Right....I think I have decided on my next car
> 
> An Audi TT S-Line
> 
> ...


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


Already on there :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Have a look at the Mazda 3 MPS, great practicallity of a 5 door,looks nice,has 265 bhp and is capeable of well into the 30's mpg on a run


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

electric_cooper said:


> Right....I think I have decided on my next car
> 
> An Audi TT S-Line
> 
> ...


Looks great. Cant beat white with Black rims.  Although im slightly biased. 

Should fit all your salon equipment and hair dryer in no problem. Lovely. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm looking at one of these, the mrs will be driving it initially but then i'll be having it.

Been looking at the special edition versions (prefer the wheels) and there are a few added extras.

I was pleasantly surprised with the MPG!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For that type of car there isn't really any competitors. Non from BMW,Merc etc. unless you go to a larger car 3 series coupe, C Class coupe in the dirty diesel variety.

I like the C Class 250 AMG Sport Plus models, lots of car for the money.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> I like the C Class 250 AMG Sport Plus models, lots of car for the money.


I do love my Merc, however the service from Mercedes has been appalling!


----------



## nwmark (May 11, 2012)

My wife's lease car is going back in two weeks and is going straight to auction, if you don't mind buying from an auction I can find out where it is going and let you know. Very rare that you would know the history of a car at auction.

2010 White TT TDI S-line 24k miles absolutely immaculate.

P.s. it is pre facelift I.e. no led lights


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I do love my Merc, however the service from Mercedes has been appalling!


Same as most dealers, it's pot luck if you have a good main dealer local to you.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been looking at this one

http://www.redlinespecialistcars.co.uk/used-car/audi-tt-20-tdi-quattro-s-line-2dr-244

When did they change the lights? And from what, to?


----------



## nwmark (May 11, 2012)

They changed for cars delivered around May/June 2010 my wife's car was a factory order and was registered march 2010 and doesn't have them.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The TT is nice but its not a place i would want to spend 18k a year in, i'd be looking at cars around A4 size. Odd ball choice 508 2.2 GT (i think they are 2.2) you will get one under your budget with plenty of toys and a warranty. YOu could also look at Kia and Hyundai. But none will look as nice as the TT.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

15k and look at the state of the drivers seat!! My 84k astra diesel looked fresher than that!

I actually like the mk2 TT as it is more acceptable for a man to drive, just not in white! Black metallic paint all the way...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

rf860 said:


> it is more acceptable for a man to drive


not convinced


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Why not get an Alfa Romeo Gulietta? Stylish and manly!


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

nwmark said:


> My wife's lease car is going back in two weeks and is going straight to auction, if you don't mind buying from an auction I can find out where it is going and let you know. Very rare that you would know the history of a car at auction.
> 
> 2010 White TT TDI S-line 24k miles absolutely immaculate.
> 
> P.s. it is pre facelift I.e. no led lights


PM me the details of the auction :thumb:


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Difference between facelift and pre facelift is that the facelift gets a deeper front bumper and LED DRL with Xenon headlights as standard on S-line trim

Pre-facelift - http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use.../bexley/602771055-12562.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_
Facelift - http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...ucester/602811080-42520.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PeteT said:


> Why not get an Alfa Romeo Gulietta? Stylish and manly!


Definitely isn't manly dude.


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Whilst I appreciate the Audi TT it generally categorised as a "female car", I think they look better than all their closest competitors. 

PS I used to own a Mini Cooper S so no change there then :thumb:


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you drive mainly on decent roads or country lanes with ruts and poor surfaces?

The reason I ask is that my Mrs has a 2010 Audi A4 company car. I am a bit of a VAG fan, having owned several Golf GTIs, Polo's, Seat Leon Cupra and currently a Mk4 Golf GTI and Corrado. My Mrs previous car was a Leon Cupra R.

The Audi is a very nice car, but it is very twitchy over light bumps such as cats eyes and even the white lines in the centre of the road. I often find myself correcting the car just to keep it in a straight line. I recently got talking to someone with an A5, he said that is the same, as was his TT which he previously owned.

Other annoying things are, at parking speeds the power steering often reduces its assistance making the steering very heavy, and occasionally when manoeuvring slowly it starts to try and stall - this may be the stop start being a bit eager.

All in all the A4 is a very nice car badly let down by several issues. The lease ends in a couple of months time, and it will be replaced by a Scirocco. I do hope that is better.


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Scirocco is my second choice at the minute. 

Aside from the TT and the Scirocco, I cant think of anything that comes vaguely close from an aesthetic perspective.

My commute is mainly motorways and main roads so not a major issue.

I currently drive a Volvo C30 which has been really impressive to be fair.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll throw one in the pot for you - Peugeot RCZ. More practical for boot space than a TT and you get more standard equipment. You could get a brand new one (old face) for £20k as the new facelifted model has just come out. Loads on eBay or Piston Heads - bargains to be had. 

I've had mine nearly 2.5 years and just ordered the new one.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

How about an rcz, you can get pre reg ones for that price and they seem comparable if not better than the tt in most mag reviews. 

Gt86 or Subaru equivalent? 

Sister in law has a tt and its a lovely car, but fwd struggles to get the power down, traction control light is on more than its off


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah get a RCZ and get called a TT wannabe :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

electric_cooper said:


> Scirocco is my second choice at the minute.
> 
> Aside from the TT and the Scirocco, I cant think of anything that comes vaguely close from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> ...


Had a look at a Scirocco and drove one, personally for me it was horrible. It definitely looks the part however the inside was very boring and just drove awful (very sluggish).


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ikon66 said:


> Yeah get a RCZ and get called a TT wannabe :lol:


Not in my case mate. I'm more than happy with the RCZ and I personally think it looks better than the TT but that's all subjective. Apologies OP for hijacking your thread


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Had a look at a Scirocco and drove one, personally for me it was horrible. It definitely looks the part however the inside was very boring and just drove awful (very sluggish).


Same engine as the TT (170bhp version)

But granted they are very dull inside, nothing like a TT


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Definitely isn't manly dude.


More manly than a white TT though :driver:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Same engine as the TT (170bhp version)
> 
> But granted they are very dull inside, nothing like a TT


The TT just seemed a lot more fun! :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

electric_cooper said:


> Right....I think I have decided on my next car
> 
> An Audi TT S-Line
> 
> ...





electric_cooper said:


> Whilst I appreciate the Audi TT it generally categorised as a "female car", I think they look better than all their closest competitors.
> 
> PS I used to own a Mini Cooper S so no change there then :thumb:


Go for it! :thumb: I bought one end of last year and i love it. Puts a smile on my face everytime :driver: It definately has that fun factor which was what i was after and its a pretty car. Must admit, it does attract a lot of attention as its a gorgeous looking car especially from lads my age, and who cares if its perceived as a womens car, i actually see more men driving them. White is nice but i went for black and got tints put on it.



Grommit said:


> Looks great. Cant beat white with Black rims.  Although im slightly biased.
> 
> *Should fit all your salon equipment and hair dryer in no problem. Lovely*. :thumb:


Pft :lol: 



Blueberry said:


> I'll throw one in the pot for you - Peugeot RCZ. More practical for boot space than a TT and you get more standard equipment. You could get a brand new one (old face) for £20k as the new facelifted model has just come out. Loads on eBay or Piston Heads - bargains to be had.
> 
> I've had mine nearly 2.5 years and just ordered the new one.


Poor mans TT and ugly as sin. And its a Peugeot 



ikon66 said:


> Yeah get a RCZ and get called a TT wannabe :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

TT is a nice car and I love the looks of the rocco.
What about that new toyota sports car the one that is really a subaru?
I dont think you can get hold of the subaru version which has less toys but far cheaper:car:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh? Why hasn't anyone mentioned the Z4, yet?


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> Yeah get a RCZ and get called a TT wannabe :lol:


Exactly my thoughts unfortunately :lol: (nothing against RCZ owners, just personal preference)


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

voon said:


> Eh? Why hasn't anyone mentioned the Z4, yet?


I have considered one but the lack of indicators puts me off :lol:

In all seriousness, they dont look like they would be as comfy as a TT and not sure they even do a diesel model do they?


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

If I knew I was doing loads of miles every year I'd hate to hate a TT. Thats something to care about. Passat CC is where my money would go. You expect to get them bit lots of miles on them. A TT is something a little more special to do less miles but higher quality ones!


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Teddy said:


> A TT is something a little more special to do less miles but higher quality ones!


This is what I want

I enjoy driving so want the 15k miles to be in something that looks the part and is enjoyable to drive and own


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Teddy said:


> If I knew I was doing loads of miles every year I'd hate to hate a TT. Thats something to care about. Passat CC is where my money would go. You expect to get them bit lots of miles on them. A TT is something a little more special to do less miles but higher quality ones!


Why would a TT be no good for long distances? I had a mk1 for 4+ years and had my current TTS for 4.5 years and have used them for long journeys without any issues


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

It would be fine and all depends on the sort of use it gets. Boring roads (motorways) need boring cars. A fun car on boring roads is just frustrating...or too tempting to make them more fun than they should be!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

370z without a doubt. Much more manly, right wheel drive, reliable ....


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

downhuman said:


> 370z without a doubt. Much more manly, right wheel drive, reliable ....


that's not gonna be a cheap option for 18k miles per year and £400+ road tax :doublesho


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Meh, men don't wince at small things like that. And my 350z HR model is £475 a year tax but surprisingly economical. Compared to having a hole in your fuel tank....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292252&highlight=womans :wave: :lol:

Only pulling your chain mate - Love the TT's myself :thumb:


----------

